# Alaska!!



## Widowman10 (Jul 7, 2009)

went to alaska for a week or so, had an awesome time and saw some pretty sweet stuff! from the gulf of alaska and denali national park to the arctic circle!! hope y'all enjoy the pics. 

big bull moose right on the side of the road. he was gettin some dinner in the pond. didn't care that we were right there, just kept on eatin.






this is a crappy picture i took just to show the sun. it was 1am. it was light out 24 hrs a day, kinda messed with the brain a little. we had to block our windows at all cracks to keep it dark in the room overnight. :razz: 






oh, and a quick shout-out to *edesign*, we stopped and spent some time in good ole delta junction (even took a picture in front of the big sign there ). bought our fishing licenses there and ate at a couple of the restaurants. 

there were moose EVERYWHERE. couldn't sniff w/out gettin one up your nose. all over the road too, kinda had to watch out. 






we went down to valdez to do a little bit of halibut fishing. went out all the way to the gulf of alaska (bout 3.5 hrs out). caught black rockfish, yellow-eyed red rockfish, some halibut, a jelly  and ling cod.






just some of the beautiful scenery around. off the deck of the boat.






a face only a mother could love. huge ling cod (bout 50lb). ugly mug.






pretty waterfall, ooh ahh.






denali national park baby!! we took a bus all the way to the back at kantishna.






diff sign.






this was AWESOME. a set of bull moose antlers tangled together. the moose died obviously. one tine was actually all the way through the eye socket of the other moose.






diff angle. you can almost see the tine through the eye socket of the far set of antlers.






also saw some sweet grizzlies, including cubs. 

2 bull moose together, which is very rare. our guide thought they might be brothers. ha, they won't be stickin around each other when rut hits...






glacial erratic:






comet or cupid, i forget which.






the alaskan pipeline! this was neat to see how long it was. absolutely amazing, definitely a feat of engineering!






another sweet shot of the pipeline.






these little birds were all around this barn, building their nests in the weirdest places.






fireweed. absolutely STUNNING. just fields of amazingly colored flowers.






oh yeah! arctic circle! that was really cool (cept it was hot. haha). man, there is nothin up there. nothin. 






and it was 70 degrees F at the arctic circle! we were a little shocked as we weren't expecting this...






there were a ton of bugs. this one just decided it really liked us. oh, and mosquitos- EVERYWHERE. gosh, never seen anything like it. alaskans can attest to this...






it's barbara walters! oh no, wait, just a musk ox...





(sorry, couldn't help that one...)

we thought this sign was absolutely hilarious:  







lots more pics and lots more memories, wish i could post em all. thanks for reading/looking.


----------



## endoflove (Jul 7, 2009)

lol id say 140 next 400 miles


----------



## joshuai (Jul 7, 2009)

Glad U had fun alaskas great the reds are just starting to come in the kenai river now and dip netting starts this weekend!


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 7, 2009)

joshuai said:


> Glad U had fun alaskas great the reds are just starting to come in the kenai river now and dip netting starts this weekend!


yep! the frenzy is just beginning...


----------

